# Sunningdale Old and New & Addington information with tee times.



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

*Notes for all players for Sunningdale and Addington.*​
​
*Competition guidelines*​
​

Please see below for the tee times.



The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Sunningdale Old and New.



The Addington round will be a separate comp run by Cameron, please pay your Â£4 to him on the day. 



If you are just playing at Sunningdale we shall see you there.



It will be a full handicap stableford.  Gents will be Yellow Tees at Sunningdale for both rounds, they will not let societies play from the white tees.



Ladies will play from the ladies tees. 



If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.



Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.



Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.



We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and please can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is as we have 128 cards each day to check.



Tee times will also be displayed in the clubhouse.



The cards are to be put in the big brown box in the clubhouse once you have finished. I have marked it as Woodhall Spa cards. 



Cards not returned will be treated as a NR. Its not compulsory to play in the comp but its included in the price.



Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.



Nearest the pins will be on all the Par 3â€™s at Sunningdale, we have separate nearest the pins for each section.





​
​
​
*Dress Code*​
​
*Please take note.*​
​
Sunningdale operate a very strict dress code, we must respect this. Please read the info below.



Please do not change your shoes in the car park.



Mobile phones are not to be used in the clubhouse.



*Dress:*  Smart casual wear is required in the bars, but golf shoes are not allowed. In the Dining room a jacket is required. Tailored shorts may be worn on the courses and in the bars provided they are worn with plain white golf socks.





​
*Notes From Sunningdale*​
​


This guide is distributed for the benefit of all Golf Day visitors to ensure that you have the maximum enjoyment from your day at Sunningdale.



*Arrival*:   On Arrival Guests should check in for their golf day at The Golfersâ€™ Reception in the Pro Shop. The notice board at reception and the foot of the stairs in the Clubhouse will indicate in which room your group will be based for the day. The Critchley Room is on the ground floor and the Championship Room is on the first floor.



*Changing Room:* The Visitors Changing Rooms are on the first floor, Ladies at the top of the stairs, Gentlemen through the double doors and to the right.





*Pace of Play:* The maximum time allocated for the round is as follows: -4 balls: 4 hours. Please keep up with the group in front.



*Mobile Telephones:* These may be used in your car and the Visitors Locker Room only.  Please do not use them on the golf course, in the bars, lounges and dining rooms or on the paths and verandas that surround the Clubhouse.



*Halfway House: Close to the 10th greens of the two courses is a Halfway House where refreshments are offered, e.g. soup, sausages, sandwiches and drinks.  The recommended stop at the hut is 5 minutes.*



*Clubhouse Hours:*  The Clubhouse will open at 7.30 a.m.



*Warning:   *Golfers are warned, before you play any type of shot; check that any other golfer, member of staff or members of the public are out of range.  Greenkeepers regularly work on the courses during the day and there are public roads, rights of way and bridle paths crossing the courses. Beware!



*Please remember to take all your belongings away with you.*

*SECURITY AT SUNNINGDALE*



All visitors to Sunningdale require a PIN number to gain access through the main gates, to the locker rooms and to exit the main gates when they leave.




The PIN number for the​
Woodhall Spa Golf Day​
on​
Tuesday 23rd July is ****​
​
The PIN number for the​
Woodhall Spa Golf Day​
on​
Wednesday 24th July is ****

I will email these out as Sunningdale don't want them posted online.​
​



Please ensure that *all* the guests to your golf day are given this PIN number before they arrive at Sunningdale.



It is imperative that this PIN number is not divulged to anyone not associated with your golf day.  It is valid only for the date specified above.



*BEWARE OTHER GOLFERS, PEDESTRIANS, CYCLISTS and HORSE-RIDERS*










Tee times are below, please make a note of your time and what tee you are starting from. You must be on the tee 10 mins before your tee time, if you are running late, we canâ€™t wait for you as we have 64 golfers playing in each section and Sunningdale will not let us tee off late.




There is a practice ground and tokens are included so please pop in the shop for a token for the range.







*Food

Sunningdale

For those playing in the Tuesday Morning section*



*Breakfast is included at Sunningdale from 07.30 (the clubhouse opens at 07.30 but the golf shop opens at 07.00)

Lunch is a rolling carvery.
*

*For those playing Tuesday afternoon*



*No food is included beforehand*

*
Afternoon tea is included afterwards.*





*Then Wednesday morning section

Breakfast is included at Sunningdale from 07.30 

Lunch is a rolling carvery.
*

*For those playing in the Wednesday afternoon section*



*No food is included beforehand*

*
Afternoon tea is included afterwards.*

*
*



*Due to restrictions with mobile phones please make notes of your tee times and all other details.*



*Please note, we want everyone to enjoy themselves but please remember we are also there to play golf so please ask questions but understand we need to be on the tee on time or we may want a quick practice also.*



*Thanks*



*Glyn & Cameron*
​


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2019)

Did FIFA do that draw? 

#rigged


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks chaps, manful job.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm expecting a few dropouts as jackets are required


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks so much for all the work organizing this. Top stuff!

Stupid question incoming: jacket only, or do they assume that when saying jacket that means tie going with it?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Did FIFA do that draw?

#rigged
		
Click to expand...

In true FIFA style, it was done according to the monetary incentives I was provided by certain people........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm a bit worried when it is clearly stated that Sunningdale don't allow for groups to tee off late as @Captainron is teeing off in the first group on both days. Surely that will have a knock on effect with delayed tee times as he'll be off looking for his first tee shot out in the woods?

That based on what I've read on the forum...


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'm a bit worried when it is clearly stated that Sunningdale don't allow for groups to tee off late as @Captainron is teeing off in the first group on both days. Surely that will have a knock on effect with delayed tee times as he'll be off looking for his first tee shot out in the woods?

That based on what I've read on the forum... 

Click to expand...

But which woods.... Usually not on the course I am actually playing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'm a bit worried when it is clearly stated that Sunningdale don't allow for groups to tee off late as @Captainron is teeing off in the first group on both days. Surely that will have a knock on effect with delayed tee times as he'll be off looking for his first tee shot out in the woods?

That based on what I've read on the forum... 

Click to expand...

Depends how many of the balls he hits off the 1st tee that he decides to look for


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			But which woods.... Usually not on the course I am actually playing.
		
Click to expand...

I mean, it might be a bit offline, but there's quite some way between the Addington and Sunningdale.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Did FIFA do that draw?

#rigged
		
Click to expand...

Since you pulled out we didn't have to worry about the draw.


Lilyhawk said:



			I'm a bit worried when it is clearly stated that Sunningdale don't allow for groups to tee off late as @Captainron is teeing off in the first group on both days. Surely that will have a knock on effect with delayed tee times as he'll be off looking for his first tee shot out in the woods?

That based on what I've read on the forum... 

Click to expand...

Don't worry helping him find his balls, you will be knackered.

Save yourself


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Since you pulled out we didn't have to worry about the draw.*

Don't worry helping him find his balls, you will be knackered.

Save yourself 

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤¥ðŸ¤¥ðŸ¤¥


----------



## DRW (Jul 11, 2019)

ButcherCD seems to have a busy 24th, I would recommend he gets a buggy to save running backwards and forwards

Edit, Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

DRW said:



			ButcherCD seems to have a busy 24th, I would recommend he gets a buggy to save running backwards and forwards

Edit, Hope you have a great time.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes. I shall edit that in a bit ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 11, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thanks so much for all the work organizing this. Top stuff!

Stupid question incoming: jacket only, or do they assume that when saying jacket that means tie going with it?
		
Click to expand...

Just bumping this as it seems to have been overlooked, but is it just jacket or is it tie as well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Just bumping this as it seems to have been overlooked, but is it just jacket or is it tie as well?
		
Click to expand...

Last time we were there it was just a jacket , most from what I remember just wore the jacket over their golf stuff


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Last time we were there it was just a jacket , most from what I remember just wore the jacket over their golf stuff
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s exactly what it is. 

No shirt and tie needed. 

If it was I would have to get mine back from the war museum ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thatâ€™s exactly what it is.

No shirt and tie needed.

If it was I would have to get mine back from the war museum ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Crimea ?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ah yes. I shall edit that in a bit ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of sending tee times to the guy doing your spreadsheet, or does he need to copy and paste from here?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

Region3 said:



			Any chance of sending tee times to the guy doing your spreadsheet, or does he need to copy and paste from here? 

Click to expand...

Oh hello. Who are you ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Region3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh hello. Who are you ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you need to change your sig


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

Region3 said:



			Donâ€™t you need to change your sig

Click to expand...

Harsh ðŸ˜³ 

Saving it after this weekend ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2019)

Can Cameron take round a nice big bag of soil with him. My ankle still troubles me from falling into a divot he left on the tenth tee at Sunningdale last time.

I am going to hide all Paperboy's woods and hybrids, so he has to play just with irons. Actually the novelty of looking for balls in the right trees might wear off quite quickly. It did when we played with Scott.

Well done guys on arranging the days and the draws. Hope the last ones off in the afternoon get in before it gets dark.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Well done guys on arranging the days and the draws. Hope the last ones off in the afternoon get in before it gets dark.

Click to expand...

I have bought a stab vest just in case


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have bought a stab just in case 

Click to expand...





This might help ðŸ˜²


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 11, 2019)

Guessing this is a stupid question.... but can we not even use our phone as a gps device, as I use mine for that everywhere and tracking my score?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Guessing this is a stupid question.... but can we not even use our phone as a gps device, as I use mine for that everywhere and tracking my score?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. 

Itâ€™s not a problem. I think they are more bothered about taking calls.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 11, 2019)

Perfect, thanks Glyn. Great work on arranging. Canâ€™t wait. Been boring my regular playing partners reminding them Iâ€™m going!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 12, 2019)

richart said:



			Can Cameron take round a nice big bag of soil with him. My ankle still troubles me from falling into a divot he left on the tenth tee at Sunningdale last time.

I am going to hide all Paperboy's woods and hybrids, so he has to play just with irons. Actually the novelty of looking for balls in the right trees might wear off quite quickly. It did when we played with Scott.

Well done guys on arranging the days and the draws. Hope the last ones off in the afternoon get in before it gets dark.

Click to expand...

I've been playing once a week in Germany, hopefully I'm fixed. Just hoping the pressure of playing with you doesn't break me


----------



## Odvan (Jul 12, 2019)

Another daft question (perhaps) but for breakfast, are you expected to wear a jacket, too?


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2019)

No, last year it was in a side Bar, not the main dinning room.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 12, 2019)

IanM said:



			No, last year it was in a side Bar, not the main dinning room.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian, you beat LQ replying with some poor attempt at a wind up...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2019)

IanM said:



			No, last year it was in a side Bar, not the main dinning room.
		
Click to expand...

Ian, Ignore him.

I am hoping he goes away soon 


Odvan said:



			Thanks Ian, you beat LQ replying with some poor attempt at a wind up...
		
Click to expand...

Grade A


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2019)

Cant imagine that there are many southerners who know what a well-brewed, frothy pint of missus miggins drawers tastes like (with a head on it) , but here goes.......

Best night out for a run of a few pubs, maybe a late bar, and will have the open golf on the telly earlier on in the day.

What's best Camberley, or Bagshot?


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Great job putting this together boys. I cant wait!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cant imagine that there are many southerners who know what a well-brewed, frothy pint of missus miggins drawers tastes like (with a head on it) , but here goes.......

Best night out for a run of a few pubs, maybe a late bar, and will have the open golf on the telly earlier on in the day.

What's best Camberley, or Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

If they're your only 2 options then Camberley would be more likely, although not guaranteed. 

Would recommend Guildford as the best bet for the above within the area but appreciate its not easy getting a largish group to take a 30 minute cab when there's alcohol a lot closer to home! 

Open will be over by then though?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			If they're your only 2 options then Camberley would be more likely, although not guaranteed.

Would recommend Guildford as the best bet for the above within the area but appreciate its not easy getting a largish group to take a 30 minute cab when there's alcohol a lot closer to home!

Open will be over by then though?
		
Click to expand...

Loose plan is to find a good boozer with the open on around 3ish for the final group (any recommendations?), then do a pub crawl afterwards. Preferably arl mans boozers with good ale.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Loose plan is to find a good boozer with the open on around 3ish for the final group (any recommendations?), then do a pub crawl afterwards. Preferably arl mans boozers with good ale.
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend a couple in Guildford but really don't know Camberley or Bagshot. 

Guildford Tup or Pews Bar in Guildford are both good pubs that show live sport. Tup probably best for ale - it's a rugby union pub. 

Guildford is also big enough that there's numerous pubs catering for a mix of tastes, and probably a couple of late ones on a Sunday (including Pews). I don't think Camberley or Bagshot will have much open past 10.


----------



## Twire (Jul 13, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Loose plan is to find a good boozer with the open on around 3ish for the final group (any recommendations?), then do a pub crawl afterwards. Preferably arl mans boozers with good ale.
		
Click to expand...

The White Hart in Bagshot might have it on.

Give PaulW a shout he^s local  if you cant get him on here, let me know and I'll give you his mobile.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2019)

Twire said:



			The White Hart in Bagshot might have it on.

Give PaulW a shout he^s local  if you cant get him on here, let me know and I'll give you his mobile.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've already got his moby no.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks, I've already got his moby no.

Click to expand...

You planning on a few beers/ales/lagers either Monday or Tuesday evening Pete? 

Think the traditional curry maybe a bit tight with 60 of us.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2019)

Just added @letitrip to the players


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Loose plan is to find a good boozer with the open on around 3ish for the final group (any recommendations?), then do a pub crawl afterwards. Preferably arl mans boozers with good ale.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you at Sunday then....  Croydon way??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Where are you at Sunday then....  Croydon way??
		
Click to expand...

No mate Camberley,you?


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Croydon


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2019)

I have sent you all a PM with the Sunningdale Gate Codes.
*
PLEASE DO NOT MAKE THESE PUBLIC*


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

As the weather is looking good for next week.

I know I will be asked about Shorts and socks.

Socks wise, white socks that go above the ankle are fine.

You will need to put trousers on for the dining room though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As the weather is looking good for next week.

I know I will be asked about Shorts and socks.

Socks wise, white socks that go above the ankle are fine.

You will need to put trousers on for the dining room though.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall from last time, 

Re shorts n trousers, chino style ones are ok aren't they? Don't have to be specific golf material as such?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I can't recall from last time,

Re shorts n trousers, chino style ones are ok aren't they? Don't have to be specific golf material as such?
		
Click to expand...

Chino style should be OK.

They sound modern to me, according to Stuc and Liverbirdie all my wardrobe is from the 1940's


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chino style should be OK.

They *sound modern* to me, according to Stuc and Liverbirdie all my wardrobe is from the 1940's 

Click to expand...

Very similar to your corduroy........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As the weather is looking good for next week.

I know I will be asked about Shorts and socks.

Socks wise, white socks that go above the ankle are fine.

You will need to put trousers on for the dining room though.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't we wear black socks??? 

*Opening up a can of worms and retire back into the dark to watch everything unfold*


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Why can't we wear black socks???

*Opening up a can of worms and retire back into the dark to watch everything unfold*



Click to expand...



You can if you wish.

We shall enjoy the golf whilst you are getting escorted from the premises


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2019)

Just to confirm on the prize front.

This year we have two comps running side by side. 

One for forum members and one for non forum members. 

This is so Nigel doesnâ€™t win again ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


In the other side of the draw 64 are also playing some are guests some are forum members like @MendieGK @Wilson @merv79

In the main forum draw we also have guests like @2blue guest and @richart guest and they will go in the other side of the comp. 

Also with the distance people are travelling back I wonâ€™t be offended if you donâ€™t stay too long on the Wednesday evening. Just donâ€™t throw anything at me this time please ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰

All prizes for Sunningdale are cash and I will transfer money after the event anyway. 

Any questions ask.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 19, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			I've been playing once a week in Germany, hopefully I'm fixed. Just hoping the pressure of playing with you doesn't break me 

Click to expand...

Who's going to run the Spread Betting on which hole Paperboy gets injured?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 19, 2019)

Glyn I have a question..... 

Has Homer pulled out yet? I need to know so I can book my holiday. Tell him my offer is down to Â£12.50 now 

#bantz


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2019)

[[/USER] [/QUOTE]

Not sure if I'll fit in it, but I have cracking "jacket" from 1988 - can I wear that?


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not sure if I'll fit in it, but I have cracking "jacket" from 1988 - can I wear that?
		
Click to expand...

If it's a loud check, most certainly.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

Due to childcare issues I'll be in Southampton prior to heading to The Addington now. Will be giving Lilyhawk a lift back, but if any of you Northern guys camped in Camberley want a lift, 'm happy to grab you enroute.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2019)

Sat at Leuchars station ready to begin the journey south. Nice relaxing journey listening to The Open. Bliss.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Sat at Leuchars station ready to begin the journey south. Nice relaxing journey listening to The Open. Bliss. 

Click to expand...

Except Iâ€™ve forgotten my headphones.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Except Iâ€™ve forgotten my headphones. 

Click to expand...

Just play it quietly without em. 

People are always sharing their music courtesy of super loud headphones when I'm on the train.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just play it quietly without em.

People are always sharing their music courtesy of super loud headphones when I'm on the train.....
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather chop off an appendage than be one of those people. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Due to childcare issues I'll be in Southampton prior to heading to The Addington now. Will be giving Lilyhawk a lift back, but if any of you Northern guys camped in Camberley want a lift, 'm happy to grab you enroute.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, but we are okay in our A team Van.


----------



## LIG (Jul 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Well done guys on arranging the days and the draws. Hope the last ones off in the afternoon get in before it gets dark.

Click to expand...

Teeing off at 3pm on Wednesday has me I little worried 












Will they still be doing "Afternoon Tea" after 7pm?


----------



## richart (Jul 21, 2019)

LIG said:



			Teeing off at 3pm on Wednesday has me I little worried 












Will they still be doing "Afternoon Tea" after 7pm? 

Click to expand...

Shall I save you a sarnie ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Shall I save you a sarnie ?
		
Click to expand...

What a gent. Always thinking of othersðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Safe trip to those travelling to Addington and to those coming for Sunningdale. Look forward to seeing old faces and meeting new forum members. Weather set fair, my clubs are all clean and can't wait to play these brilliant courses


----------



## 2blue (Jul 21, 2019)

Fed & watered in Croydon... that's me 'n Jim.....   ready to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

2blue said:



			Fed & watered in Croydon... that's me 'n Jim.....   ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

Early night then chaps. Want you at your best tomorrow to show me how its done


----------



## Captainron (Jul 21, 2019)

Weâ€™ve had great night at the house in Virginia Water. Looking forward to it all


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2019)

Just been selecting my clubs for the three days, some are shown below:

Woods: Titleist persimmon 1 wood  -  Dunlop "Peter Thomson" persimmon 1 wood  -  Uniroyal "Arnold Palmer" laminated 3 wood.




For the irons: Dunlop Maxfli Australian blades - Dunlop "Peter Thomson" - Not in the picture but a set Ben Sayers 1 through to PW which that fine fellow Dando picked up for me on Saturday.





And for putters:  Ben Sayers "Moon Shot" (how could I not include this one with the moon landing 50th anniversary)  -  Ben Sayers "Parex"  -  John Letters "Special"


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2019)

Have a great few days golfing, feels strange me not being at such a large meet, enjoy ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2019)

Trying for concentrate on work, and not doing well.  Driving down early evening, anyone in the Wheatsheaf, see you in the bar about 9-30!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2019)

Fantastic day at The Addington and the weather certainly helped many of us forget some fairly average golf.

Congratulations to Likyhawk who won with 37 points on countback. 
Jamie (37) Dan McEvoy (37) and Dan Collins (36) from Woodhall were second, third and fourth respectively.

Payment will be made by bank transfer.

Nearest the pins were all superb shots and I hope they all made their 2â€™s

1st - Kraxx
7th - Jim Z (2Blues mate)
11th - Andy O (Woodhall)
13th - Radbourne 

Thank you all for coming and making it an enjoyable day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow - that was a hot days golf ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸

Course was in stunning condition and if you got over 36 points today you had a great round , felt a bit sorry for the guys going out this afternoon in that heat


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 23, 2019)

Loved the course, certainly wouldnâ€™t mind having a knock round there every weekend!!


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - that was a hot days golf ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸

Course was in stunning condition and if you got over 36 points today you had a great round , felt a bit sorry for the guys going out this afternoon in that heat
		
Click to expand...


We get our own back in the morning ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been driving around Surrey most of the day and itâ€™s been scorching, excellent idea to have it over 2-days, I think if it was 36 like last year a few possibly wouldnâ€™t go back out or would struggle. although the temps are going to be very high tomorrow afternoon â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸

Donâ€™t drink too much tonight ðŸ¤”


----------



## 2blue (Jul 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Donâ€™t drink too much tonight ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Too late...  Nancies may be in bed but were just in the Weatsheaf winding-up a 9hr session....  sadly our EU friend Bernix has left us to it. ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## chellie (Jul 23, 2019)

Shame we couldn't make it this year


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 23, 2019)

It was hot. My golf wasnâ€™t. ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (Jul 23, 2019)

It was just nice.


----------



## The Boxman (Jul 25, 2019)

Just Love it at Sunningdale, it was something very special to be a part of, thanks to all that made this happen and our playing partners this week. Roll on the next trip


----------

